# A comprehensive Creative Zen Reivew



## ring_wraith (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, as promised, here is the Creative Zen review, i put it on my blog because i needed a new article and also did spend a whole lot of time reviewing it and feel i deserve a few hits right? It even includes an audio shootout against the w810i. 

more-than-tech.blogspot.com 

Please be sure to leave a comment!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 27, 2008)

hey dude...really nice review. but do include some pics of the player.


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Already posted this review some one month back. Please see below thread or my blog.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76601


----------



## krazzy (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you should do the audio tests again with both the devices at default settings, i.e. by deactivating the Bass Boost on the Zen and using Normal eq on the W810i. This is how audio devices are tested. It gives you an idea of how good sound the device can produce without the help of software enhancements. Also there will be some amount of noise on W810i since you're using an adaptor with it while with the Zen you're plugging the earphones right into the device.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 27, 2008)

@sourav123 i did read your review but since it was not really comprehensive. So I thought might as well do a comprehensive one. 

@krazyfrog, I was just trying to replicate the conditions I assumed most users would be using. And you do have a point on the w810i, which is something i thought about too, but using the HPM-70s there was no background noise. And I did use the HPM-70 as the adaptor...


----------



## krazzy (Jan 27, 2008)

Agreed. But being a person who always listens at default settings and only resorts to equalisers in case of poor hardware, poor source file or lower performance headphones, I'm first and foremost interested in knowing how a device sounds at default settings. If it doesn't sound satisfactory to me at default settings, i'll resort to using equalisers but then the device would lose some brownie points from me. Also as a reviewer your job is to present the device "as is" without any changes so that people reading it get a better idea of the device's true capability. I suggest you keep the current content and add a portion with sound tests done at default settings. You'll find that more people will appreciate your review then.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 28, 2008)

^^thanks for the tips man. I will add on a portion about how it sounds at default settings soon. Excuse my ignorance when it comes to reviewing, It's thanks to tips like yours that I hope to get better and better.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ No problem. Actually I really like this player and am really tempted to get one for myself. But then I won't be able to get a new phone as I'll spend all my saved cash on the Zen. So i'm a bit confused now.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 28, 2008)

Get a basic phone + mp3 player rather than a great phone. 

_Convergence sucks. _


----------



## krazzy (Jan 28, 2008)

I also need the camera from the phone as I don't have a dedicated one. A basic phone won't have a good camera. Also if I go for a dedicated camera as well then: 
Basic phone + dedicated camera + Creative Zen = One Bankrupt krazyfrog.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 28, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Basic phone + dedicated camera + Creative Zen = One Bankrupt krazyfrog.



lol. You got a point there. 

p.s. -> I wish they taught equations like those at school instead of the usual crap.


----------

